# Tuesday Already ?



## sawhorseray (Jul 19, 2022)

There I was sitting at the bar staring at my drink when a large, trouble-making biker steps up next to me, grabs my drink and gulps it down in one swig.

“Well, whatcha' gonna do about it?" he says, menacingly, as I burst into tears.

"Come on, man," the biker says, "I didn't think you'd CRY. I can't stand to see a man crying."

"This is the worst day of my life," I say.

"I'm a complete failure. I was late to a meeting and my boss fired me.

When I went to the parking lot, I found my car had been stolen and I don't have any insurance.

I left my wallet in the cab I took home. I found my wife with another man... and then my dog bit me."

"So I came to this bar to work up the courage to put an end to it all, I buy a drink,

I drop a capsule in and sit here watching the poison dissolve;

and then you show up and drink the whole damn thing!

"But, Hell, enough about me, how are you doing?


----------



## tbern (Jul 19, 2022)

LOL,Enjoyed them!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 19, 2022)

Those are great Ray. . .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 19, 2022)

Really good batch today, Ray.
The list of things mother said, I've heard my folks say every one of them except for Time Travel.  Dad never bothered with the warning.
And yes, I too clearly remember the taste of that wooden spoon.
Gary


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 19, 2022)

Yes Ray, thankfully it's Tuesday...


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 19, 2022)

All great RAY and thanks for the 

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 19, 2022)

Always look forward to these.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 20, 2022)

Good ones Ray.  The first one if hilarious.  Thanks for brightening an otherwise mediocre day.


----------



## Cabo (Jul 20, 2022)

Ah, the wooden ice cream spoon...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 20, 2022)

thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 20, 2022)

Still good on Weds. Ray

Chris


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 20, 2022)

The car driving dog.  LMAO


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 20, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> The car driving dog.  LMAO


Winner winner, chicken dinner! That was my favorite one! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2022)

All good for a laugh


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm sure this gas thing just about has the best of us all. Now everyone is excited about $4.25 a gallon a month ago we were totally upset about it.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 20, 2022)

I have this gas thing beat I went to the dealership test drove 3 cars and got all my errands done.

Warren


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 20, 2022)

Took me a Long time to realize that the ice cream wasn’t supposed to taste like wood!
Jim


----------

